# Possibly Xbox 360 emulator on New 3DS?



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

You know, New 3DS is more powerful than the Nintendo Switch and the Xbox 360. So, is possibly to make a Xbox 360 emulator for New 3DS?
Thanks for the replies


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> You know, New 3DS is more powerful than the Nintendo Switch and the Xbox 360. So, is possibly to make a Xbox 360 emulator for New 3DS?
> Thanks for the replies


No.


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


New 3DS can emulate Nintendo Switch games, so, why we can't have a Xbox 360 emulator on New Nintendo 3DS?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> New 3DS can emulate Nintendo Switch games, so, why we can't have a Xbox 360 emulator on New Nintendo 3DS?


No.


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


Nintendo Switch can't emulate Nintendo Switch games, so, why we can't have Xbox 360 emulator for New 3DS?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Nintendo Switch can't emulate Nintendo Switch games, so, why we can't have Xbox 360 emulator for New 3DS?


No.


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


Are you retarted or something?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Are you retarted or something?


No.


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


Then why are you posting only "No" ?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Then why are you posting only "No" ?


Because it isn't possible


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Because it isn't possible


So that's means can we have Xbox 360 emulator for New 3DS?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> So that's means can we have Xbox 360 emulator for New 3DS?


No.


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


There must be a reason why's not.


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> There must be a reason why's not.


It's not powerful enough


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> It's not powerful enough


How and why


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> How and why


We don't even have a good xb360 emulator on PC yet


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> We don't even have a good xb360 emulator on PC yet


the PC *doesn't*, but New 3DS can.


----------



## Albireo6972 (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> the PC *doesn't*, but New 3DS can.



...Simply put, if the PC can't emulate Xbox 360, how would a New 3DS do it? I hardly think a 804 MHz ARM11 MPCore quad-core could out preform, let alone even run 360 games, when even a Core i7 7700k at 4GHz is unable to.

So tl;dr, it is not possible due to hardware limitations


----------



## antiNT (Nov 13, 2017)

Nah don't trust them it's possible. Together we can do it


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

antiNT said:


> Nah don't trust them it's possible. Together we can do it


stop speaking lies


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 13, 2017)

I want one out right now! Just like how I want homebrew on my Switch right now!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 13, 2017)

Snipy stop being gay


----------



## DrkBeam (Nov 13, 2017)

Well, resident evil revelations is a ps4 game, even the original 3ds could run it, even we could have better textures than the xbox 360 like the xbox one x on the new 3ds


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Nov 13, 2017)

Ohh feels good playing Mario Odyseey on my n64 right now


----------



## Enigma Hall (Nov 13, 2017)

Lets say is possible. You see any emulator to download? Being or not possible dont change in nothing the final scenary of you dont playing 360 games with your oldschool 3ds. 
So... NO!
Nooooooooooo
Hell noooooooo
Dont
Noooo


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 13, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> You know, New 3DS is more powerful than the Nintendo Switch and the Xbox 360. So, is possibly to make a Xbox 360 emulator for New 3DS?
> Thanks for the replies





drenal said:


> No.





drenal said:


> No.





drenal said:


> No.





drenal said:


> No.





drenal said:


> No.


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 13, 2017)

Can I run x box one x games on my PS vita?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 13, 2017)

I've actually released a Wii U emulator for the PS Vita:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-ps-wiita-wii-u-emulator-for-ps-vita-pstv.440374/


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

it can, you just have to believe


----------

